# Cabinet paint advice needed



## CaptainSawdust (1 Nov 2018)

Hi,

Hope I'm posting in the correct section here.

I'm making my first painted kitchen cabinets and, forgive my ignorance, I have no idea what type of paint to buy. Until now I've only created projects that showcase the material and aren't painted

Clearly I wouldn't use emulsion... can anyone suggest what type of paint joiners use on kitchen cabinets and perhaps a link to where I can order some good stuff?

I do have a HVLP spray system if that has a bearing on what I buy.

Thank you


----------



## MikeG. (1 Nov 2018)

Bedec Multi Surface Paint.

It is a bomb-proof and very attractive water based breathable flexible paint which can be painted onto virtually any substrate. It is the nearest thing you can buy to the stuff sprayed on in factories making the highest quality timber windows. You'll be re-painting to change the colour long before you need to repaint because of wear and tear. And yes, I used it in my kitchen, including on all the shelves.


----------



## CaptainSawdust (1 Nov 2018)

Thanks Mike, going to look into that now.


----------



## deema (1 Nov 2018)

Another vote for Bedec. Sprays very well from a HVLP which is what I use to apply it.


----------



## memzey (5 Nov 2018)

Interesting. Can Bedec be applied with a roller and brush?


----------



## MikeG. (5 Nov 2018)

Yes. That's how it is usually done.

Edit:

I have no connection with Bedec. It one of those game-changing products that architects dream about*. No longer do we have to worry about what paint to use in X, Y or Z circumstance. South facing timber windows? In the old days you wrote out some long winded specification and crossed your fingers. Now, you just write "Bedec MSP to manufacturer's specifications", and know that you'll hear nothing more. Sawn boards? Now you just write "Bedec Barn Paint to manufacturer's specifications", and all you have to worry about is the colour. Both are seriously brilliant products. Colour, by the way, is the one draw back. They have a limited standard colour range, and haven't expanded it in the 8 or 10 years I've been using and specifying their products. You have to buy a reasonably large quantity to get it made up specially to your own colour choice.

*EPDM for flat rooves is the other big one


----------



## memzey (6 Nov 2018)

Thanks Mike. I’m going to be making some shaker style doors for our kitchen out of MDF and wondered about the right paint. I might see if they do samples I can try.


----------

